
DeepMind's 'StarCraft' Victory Was as Worrying as It Was Impressive - lawrenceyan
https://waypoint.vice.com/en_us/article/wjmj84/deepminds-starcraft-victory-was-as-worrying-as-it-was-impressive
======
planktons
I hadn’t caught an analysis of alphastars performance so this was interesting.
The consensus in the HN comments seemed to be that alphastar was overall not
very impressive, relied on manipulating lots of ui elements really quickly,
but machine learning experts were very impressed that this result was
achievable at all with modern ML.

We haven’t even filled out the potential of basic computing. It wasn’t until
very recently that lots of people started carrying out mainstream culture over
the internet. And there are still tons of things that are yet to transition to
being done through computers. The tidal wave of stuff that is going to be
radically changed by ML is coming. I think people have this idea that it’s
already here and look, things are still pretty normal. We haven’t even seen
the results of general computing and networking. We haven’t even begun to see
the result of ML. It’s going to be unpleasant.

